# Ever Been to a Welsh Theme Pub?



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

Dylan's Bar in San Francisco is the only one I've been to. Rugby shirts on the wall and Brains' on tap but not the usual selection of little, fat, aggressive drunks. Any others out there? There must be one in Patagonia.
Apologies for the little, fat, aggressive drunk bit but you know what I mean.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Dylan's Bar in San Francisco is the only one I've been to. Rugby shirts on the wall and Brains' on tap but not the usual selection of little, fat, aggressive drunks. Any others out there? There must be one in Patagonia.
> Apologies for the little, fat, aggressive drunk bit but you know what I mean.




Found this on a website



> So got some bad news for ye...seems there's a Welsh pub in Patagonia...an entire Welsh colony in fact, so alas it seems the Welsh pub in Wellington is not the only Welsh pub in the Southern Hemisphere!!


----------



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Found this on a website


Thanks Minnie that's good to know.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 19, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> ...the usual selection of little, fat, aggressive drunks.



Who you callin "little"??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Thanks Minnie that's good to know.




Found a few websites where bars in Thailand were mentioned as well


----------



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Found a few websites where bars in Thailand were mentioned as well


Please don't say they fire rugby balls instead of ping pong balls out of the holy of holys.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Please don't say they fire rugby balls instead of ping pong balls out of the holy of holys.




well now you mention it...























but they're only little ones


----------



## Ben Bore (Aug 19, 2007)

One's just opened in the middle of Cardiff appaerntly, they've got menus in both languages (Welsh and English), bar staff are bilingual and Welsh poetry is mis-spelt* all over the walls.  But the biggest blunder is they've named it _Y Tair Pluen_ (The Three Feathers).  As most Welsh speakers (including myself) are rabid anti-monarchist, it's hardly going to endear itself to a large slice of the target audience.

*how do you spell 'mis-spealt'?


----------



## chymaera (Aug 19, 2007)

Irish theme pubs are bad enough, I really would not want to contemplate what a Welsh theme pub would be like.


----------



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> One's just opened in the middle of Cardiff appaerntly, they've got menus in both languages (Welsh and English), bar staff are bilingual and Welsh poetry is mis-spelt* all over the walls.  But the biggest blunder is they've named it _Y Tair Pluen_ (The Three Feathers).  As most Welsh speakers (including myself) are rabid anti-monarchist, it's hardly going to endear itself to a large slice of the target audience.
> 
> *how do you spell 'mis-spealt'?


Is that the old Owain Glyndower(sp) sorry Ben?


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2007)

Aye. The Cayo in Cathedral Road


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I saw one in Benidorm...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 19, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> Aye. The Cayo in Cathedral Road




Is it me or is everyone just so bloody smug looking in the cayo


----------



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

Can you have  a Welsh pub in Wales?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 19, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Can you have  a Welsh pub in Wales?




Im sure the one im talking about is full of Welsh speaking media types, its just dull i find, and the bar staff aint that smiley unless you speak welsh of course......so yes, you can.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 19, 2007)

I#ve been to the wellington one - excellent night there after being away from home for 8 months.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im sure the one im talking about is full of Welsh speaking media types, its just dull i find, and the bar staff aint that smiley unless you speak welsh of course......so yes, you can.



The Mochyn Du is far worse to be honest and the Cameo is a shit pit of talentless cunts. One of the owners is a Talksport presenter. Says it all.


----------



## lewislewis (Aug 20, 2007)

There are Welsh pubs all over the world, 3 or 4 on the Costa Del Sol in Spain for example.
I'd rather go to a non-welsh style pub probably though!


----------



## MrFalafel (Aug 20, 2007)

Whats odd is there aren't any Welsh pubs in London. Lots of Scotland pubs and Irish pubs but no Welsh. No pub full of red shirts to watch a rugby match in, for example. I find that quite odd.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 20, 2007)

There are quite a few in London. One just off Trafalgar Square - watched England narrowly beat Wales there after the anti-Afghanistan war march in 2002. There's also one in Highgate. Can't remember the others I've been in. Probably a good sign. They tend not to be 'themed' like the oirish ones, though (thank god). More like normal pubs with Welsh sports memorabilia on the walls and a Welsh landlord.


----------



## Ben Bore (Aug 20, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Is that the old Owain Glyndower(sp) sorry Ben?



Yep, the Owain Glynd*ŵr*.  Also was called _Y Gasgen_ (The Cask) at one stage


----------



## Ben Bore (Aug 20, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im sure the one im talking about is full of Welsh speaking media types, its just dull i find, and the bar staff aint that smiley unless you speak welsh of course......so yes, you can.



It's down to your perception (or prejudice) I'm sure.  I can only think of one bar staff that speaks Welsh in the Cayo (and he doesn't give two shits what language anyone speaks).  When I was there last, the girls behind the bar were slagging off the customer befor me for having tha audacitiy to ask for his pint in Welsh.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2007)

Y Glôb in Bangor!


----------



## MrFalafel (Aug 20, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> There are quite a few in London. One just off Trafalgar Square - watched England narrowly beat Wales there after the anti-Afghanistan war march in 2002. There's also one in Highgate. Can't remember the others I've been in. Probably a good sign. They tend not to be 'themed' like the oirish ones, though (thank god). More like normal pubs with Welsh sports memorabilia on the walls and a Welsh landlord.


Oh c'mon you must remember the name of one? I've looked around and couldn't find any.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2007)

My mate has been to a Cardiff City FC themed pub in Spain somewhere. I forget where. Makes a change from the many Man Utd pubs I've seen in Spain


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2007)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> they've named it _Y Tair Pluen_ (The Three Feathers).



My friends and I once convinced this arsehole on holiday that the film The Four Feathers was ripped off from the Welsh Three Feathers (that it was originally a welsh story about three Royal Welsh Fusiliers that had been ripped off by the English) and he believed us. 

We were getting him to believe all sorts of stupid things including that Wales once invaded and occupied London for 2 months. 

Cruel but fun. 

I'd love to know if he ever repeated as fact the load of horse tripe we fed him and what the reaction was.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 20, 2007)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> It's down to your perception (or prejudice) I'm sure.  I can only think of one bar staff that speaks Welsh in the Cayo (and he doesn't give two shits what language anyone speaks).  When I was there last, the girls behind the bar were slagging off the customer befor me for having tha audacitiy to ask for his pint in Welsh.



There was far more than one welsh speaking person behind that bar when i was there.....i was welcomed in welsh....nay problem, thought it was quite quaint tbh, untill i made the effort to say "saesneg", then her face changed and her attitude was far from welcoming. Id say the predjudice that day was firmly behind the bar........pity really as my mate is a local and swears they are all ok......yes, he is a welsh speaker also!!


----------



## lunatrick (Aug 21, 2007)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Whats odd is there aren't any Welsh pubs in London. Lots of Scotland pubs and Irish pubs but no Welsh. No pub full of red shirts to watch a rugby match in, for example. I find that quite odd.



you've obviously never been to the famous three kings at the end of fulham broadway....welsh landlord, brains on tap etc.....plenty of red jerseys during the 6 nations etc.....


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> There was far more than one welsh speaking person behind that bar when i was there.....i was welcomed in welsh....nay problem, thought it was quite quaint tbh, untill i made the effort to say "saesneg", then her face changed and her attitude was far from welcoming. Id say the predjudice that day was firmly behind the bar........pity really as my mate is a local and swears they are all ok......yes, he is a welsh speaker also!!



Its unfortunate that wanting to bring the language back for everyone in Wales has turned into a kinda of snobbishness. 
Oh you don't speak welsh do you, you aren't as welsh as us then etc.

Which of course is counterproductive to trying to get people to learn welsh. So people like her deserve a slap for holding back the welsh language.


----------



## MrFalafel (Aug 21, 2007)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> you've obviously never been to the famous three kings at the end of fulham broadway....welsh landlord, brains on tap etc.....plenty of red jerseys during the 6 nations etc.....



Can't find any listing for a 3 kings in Fulham. Does it go by another name now?

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml/near/106/


----------



## llantwit (Aug 21, 2007)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Can't find any listing for a 3 kings in Fulham. Does it go by another name now?
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml/near/106/


It's too unsavoury for you, anyway. You wouldn't like it.


----------



## garethd (Aug 22, 2007)

i used to go to one when i lived in johannesberg, but i can't remember the name now....

no welsh beer, just a huge red dragon painted on the outside and some welsh teatowels on the wall. 
still, felt nice to go there when i was missing home.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2007)

Few people know that Wales is the World's 4th largest exporter of Teatowels!

Okay I've made that up. Teatowels eh! No expense spared


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Dylan's Bar in San Francisco is the only one I've been to. Rugby shirts on the wall and Brains' on tap but not the usual selection of little, fat, aggressive drunks. Any others out there? There must be one in Patagonia.
> Apologies for the little, fat, aggressive drunk bit but you know what I mean.




Dylan's is no more! Closed about 18months ago and Titch, the owner, moved to Nicaragua to set up a resort called Strummers. Joe was a good mate of his and he was with him shortly before he died. I wrote a pice about its demise for the Western Mail, but they didn't use if afaik.

The Cayo, teh Terrorists Arms to the regulars, is heavy on the Welsh. There's certainly more than one staff member who speaks Klingon, a regulars joke, and used to be far more. But its a great pub and always welcoming.


----------



## lunatrick (Aug 22, 2007)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Can't find any listing for a 3 kings in Fulham. Does it go by another name now?
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml/near/106/




sorry my mistake it's listed as west kensington - I thought it was fulham broadway but it's north end road (don't live near there any more!! )

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/95/956/Famous_3_Kings_F3K_/West_Kensington


----------



## MrFalafel (Aug 23, 2007)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> sorry my mistake it's listed as west kensington - I thought it was fulham broadway but it's north end road (don't live near there any more!! )
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/95/956/Famous_3_Kings_F3K_/West_Kensington



Oh that place! I've gone there to see SPL (Hearts) matches. Cool next time I'm in London for a match I'll go there. Thanks.


----------



## brianx (Aug 23, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Dylan's is no more! Closed about 18months ago and Titch, the owner, moved to Nicaragua to set up a resort called Strummers. Joe was a good mate of his and he was with him shortly before he died. I wrote a pice about its demise for the Western Mail, but they didn't use if afaik.
> 
> The Cayo, teh Terrorists Arms to the regulars, is heavy on the Welsh. There's certainly more than one staff member who speaks Klingon, a regulars joke, and used to be far more. But its a great pub and always welcoming.



I'm sorry to hear it's closed down 1927 but what a move to Nicaragua to setup a resort called Strummers. Top man and good luck to him. What's he got on the juke box?


----------



## brianx (Aug 25, 2007)

I went to the Cayo for a pint today. Lovely pub but I was the only punter not wearing flip flops. The bar staff were lovely and I'll go there again (when I get some flip flops). The pub when you turn left and go to the park is very Welsh and a nice pub too.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 25, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I went to the Cayo for a pint today. Lovely pub but I was the only punter not wearing flip flops. The bar staff were lovely and I'll go there again (when I get some flip flops). The pub when you turn left and go to the park is very Welsh and a nice pub too.



I was in there today, where were you what u look like?


----------



## badlands (Aug 25, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I went to the Cayo for a pint today. Lovely pub but I was the only punter not wearing flip flops. The bar staff were lovely and I'll go there again (when I get some flip flops). The pub when you turn left and go to the park is very Welsh and a nice pub too.



We who imbibe heavily at The Cayo hate the flip floppers with a passion.  We piss on their toes in the urinals.


----------



## David_Watts (Aug 26, 2007)

A real Welsh theme pub would be full of lads pumped up with 'roid rage, girls with short-skirts all-hanging out and drinking through straws and the old boy in the corner who could have played for Wales. Lovely 'ands see!


----------



## brianx (Aug 26, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> I was in there today, where were you what u look like?


I was the one without the flip flops.


----------



## badlands (Aug 27, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I was the one without the flip flops.



Wise move.


----------

